# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Το νέο μηχάνημα ενός παλιού

## itta-vitta

Δείτε αυτό

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε itta-vitta μπορείς έχεις τη μας δώσεις τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του υπέροχου μηχανήματος που ανέβασες περιληπτικά.Οπτικώς τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ιδιαίτερως καλά προσεγμένη κατασκευή.Πολύ καλή!!!

----------


## deksterr

απίστευτα προσεγμένο 
*κουκλάρα*

----------


## lynx

τι ειναι αυτο? πομπος?   :Confused:  
ποσα εκατομυρια εσκασες για να το κανεις?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:  

μπραβο παντος πολυ εντυπωσιακο!

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχεις βάλει τζίαμι μπροστά έ;
καλό

----------


## phoenix_2007

Παιδιά όταν ο itta-vitta έκανε πομπούς, εμείς δεν υπήρχαμε ούτε από υποψία! Τέλος πάντων για να σοβαρευτούμε. Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για plexy-glass αλλά θα μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα και ο ίδιος ο Ηλίας. Αγαπητέ Λευτέρη, ηρεμησε!!!! Δεν κοστίζει και εκατομμύρια!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί μάλον plexy-glass πρέπει να είναι αλλα γιατί δεν το έκλεισε απο τις άλλες πλευρές
θα ήταν καλύτερα και δεν θα έμπενε και θόρυβος.
Εκτός αν το άνοιξε για να μας το δείξει.

----------


## KΩΝ/ΝΟΣ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΗΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ....!

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο. 
Να σας παρουσιάσω τον ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ. Είναι ο Κώστας ο Μαρκόνι παιδικός φίλος, συμμαθητής και κουμπάρος μου, ραδιοερασιτέχνης των ΑΜ και FM, με πολλές γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά. Ξεκίνησαμε μαζί το 1974. Και μαζί σταματήσαμε το 1987.

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ξαναρχίσετε, είστε πολύ καλοί και οι δύο σχετικά με το επάγγελμα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Μπράβο  :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## itta-vitta

Η πρόσοψη του μηχανήματος ειναι από πλεξ - γκλας, για να μπορείς να βλέπεις κάποια πράγματα, όπως αν ανάβουν τα νήματα των λυχνιών κλπ. Το μηχάνημα είναι μια 6ν6 και μια 829, στα μεσαία, παράλληλα τα δυο μέρη της 829, στα 650 βολτ η ανοδική τάση της εξόδου (με φορτίο). Λείπει το τροφοδοτικό. Θα το "ανεβάσω" να το δείτε.

----------


## pk239

Φίλε itta-vita συγχαρητήρια για το νέο σου μηχάνημα.
Έχω μιια απορία όμως.
Βγαίνει ο πομπός αυτός στα fm??

----------


## Giannis511

Όχι προς Θεού, ρε Πάνο έλεος.Πώς θα βγει στα FM? 

Παρεπιπτώντως η 829B είναι καλή για FM, βγάζει μια 100αρα βατ για πλάκα!

----------


## ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

Η ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ   ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΡΑΙΟΦΙΛΟΥΣ    ΓΙΑ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ  1000  ΕΩΣ 5000 ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ

----------


## itta-vitta

Τελικά το μηχάνημα δεν είναι και πολύ νέο. Κοντεύει τα δύο χρόνια.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Τελικά το μηχάνημα δεν είναι και πολύ νέο. Κοντεύει τα δύο χρόνια.



Ηλία ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, πόσα Watt αποδίδει το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ακόμα και στο dummy load, αν δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει με κεραία να μετρήσεις. Φαντάζομαι ότι 650V δεν είναι και "τσίτα" για την 829Β (το λέω με επιφύλαξη). Ο Κων/νος μιας και είναι παλιός "μεσαιατζής" να μας συμβουλέψει και εκείνος εδώ για διάφορα θέματα.
Ηλία για να μην ξεχάσω, με το διαμορφωτή εντάξει, τον έβαλες επάνω?? Δοκιμή έγινε?? Πώς διαμορφώνει??

----------


## lynx

> Παιδιά όταν ο itta-vitta έκανε πομπούς, εμείς δεν υπήρχαμε ούτε από υποψία! Τέλος πάντων για να σοβαρευτούμε.




γιατι τα λες αυτα? ...ειδες κατι μη σοβαρο?   :Confused: 
για ριξε μια ματια στα προιγουμενα ποστς...νομιζω λιγακι ατοπα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω...(sorry αν σε προσβαλω..)






> Αγαπητέ Λευτέρη, ηρεμησε!!!! Δεν κοστίζει και εκατομμύρια!



οταν ειπα "ποσα εκατομμυρια εσκασες?" ηταν απλος μια εκφραση, η κατασκευη του μου φενεται αρκετα ακριβη,
οχι βεβαια του εκατομμυριου! δεν κυριολεκτουσα...(btw πια σοβαρη κατασκευη δεν εχει μεγαλυτερο κοστος απο τα αντιστοιχα εμπορικα?) προφανως αλλη μια φορα ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγηται και τα
emoticons για αλλη μια φορα δεν βοηθουν... 
anyway...τωρα γυρισα απο βραδυνη εξοδο και ειμαι λιγο ζαλισμενος...μπορει εγω να εχω παρεξηγησει την δικη σου απαντηση και οχι εσυ την δικη μου.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη, δεν είχα καιρό να ασχοληθώ, λόγω της δουλειάς μου και λόγω του γιού μου, όπως σου έχω πει και από το τηλέφωνο. Όσο ήμουν στην παλιά μου θέση είχα περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Έχω και 'γω την περιέργεια να δω πόση ισχύ βγάζει.

----------


## itta-vitta

To σχέδιο του πομπού. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα αύξησης της ισχύος.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

ως άσχετος που δηλώνω για τα AM αν και είναι το... μέλλον για το ερασιτεχνικό ραδιόφωνο με την κορεσμένη μπάντα των FM (εκτός αν βγαίνουμε LW!!!), να ρωτήσω στο σχέδιο: πού βρίσκεται η είσοδος διαμόρφωσης, πόσα Watt AF απαιτούνται και τέλος που αναφέρεται η 6SJ ? 

Κατασκευή για το... σαλόνι ειδικά αν τη συγκρίνω με πολύ χύμα μηχανήματα εποχής που πολύ παλιά είχα δει!!!

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## ^Active^

Λιγο ασχετο αλλα στα LW με τη διαμορφωση παιζουν και γιατι δεν βγαινει κανεις εκει ?
Δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με αυτες της μπαντες

----------


## itta-vitta

Συγνώμη Γιώργο, κάποια πράγματα που κάποιος τα θεωρεί αυτονόητα, μπορεί να μην είναι για τους άλλους. Και το λέω για μένα γιατί δεν έβαλα στο σχέδιο το σημείο της διαμόρφωσης. Δίνω σχέδιο:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Το τροφοδοτικό του itta-vitta

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αμάν, αμάν!!! Το βαρύ πυροβολικό άρχισε να μπουμπουνίζει!!!!!!
Όμορφα πράγματα βλέπω. Μία ερώτηση μόνο: Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί που χρησιμοποιούνται δεν είναι οι παλαιοί τύπου βίδας που ξέραμε και οι οποίοι στερεώνονταν σε σασσί. Αυτοί οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πώς στερεώνονται?? Μήπως έχουν κολληθεί σε πλακέττα προηγουμένως και η πλακέττα εν συνεχεία βιδώνεται στο σασσί?

----------


## Giannis511

Moυ φαίνεται μπαίνουν σε κάτι δαχτυλίδια που βιδώνομται πάνω στο σασί έχω δει κάτι παρόμοιο..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τροφοδοτικό για πομπούς δεν είναι;;;
δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει τους μεγάλους 50+50μF ή 10+100μF; γιατί έχει τέτοιους;
μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω και εγώ τέτοιους για τον πομπό μου;
τί χωριτηκότητα έχουνε;

----------


## electron

> Λιγο ασχετο αλλα στα LW με τη διαμορφωση παιζουν και γιατι δεν βγαινει κανεις εκει ?
> Δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με αυτες της μπαντες



Μιχάλη η διαμόρφωση και εκεί είναι κατά πλάτος,σκέψου όμως ότι τα μήκη κύματος είναι ακόμα πιο μεγάλα από τα MW,επομένως υπάρχουν και κάποιες πρακτικές δυσκολίες κυρίως για την υλοποίηση της κεραίας εκπομπής.

----------


## Giannis511

H ερασιτεχνική περιοχή των μακρών κυμμάτων είναι 160-190KHz αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Η αλλιώς στην Αμερική την λένε 1750 m band. Συνεπώς η κεραία στην μικρότερη εκδοχή της υπό λ/4 συνθήκες θα είναι 1750/4=437m οπωσδήποτε σε λ/8 ή λ/16 το οποίο 218 και 110 μέτρα, σε κάθε περίπτωση απαγορευτικότατα μήκη κεραίας...Παρ' όλα αυτά υπάρχουν πολλοί θιασώτες της ενδιαφέρουσας αυτής μπάντας στην America και πάρα πολλά clubs.

Ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.lwca.org/

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά θα παραγγείλω τα υλικά απο τον μανιάτη. πιό φτηνά θα με βγούνε απο το
να πάω εγώ εκεί.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο αγαπητός φίλος ο Νίκος ο Σαρακηνός με πρόλαβε και ανέβασε τις φωτογραφές του τροφοδοτικού μου.
Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι 470μΦ/400 βολτ με ποδαράκια. Τους έχω τοποθετήσει πάνω σε πλακέτες οι οποίες βιδώνονται στο σασί. Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία την κάτω μεριά του μηχανήματος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν είναι καλύτερα να βάλω και εγώ τέτοιους στον πομπό μου;;;

----------


## tzitzikas

itta-vitta καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για το μηχανακι. προσεγμενη δουλεια. μιας και εισαι γνωστης των μεσαιων να σε ρωτησω κατι. δουλευω μια 813 στα 1400 βολτ εδω και ενα χρονο, με συνεχη λειτουργεια 24h/24h.  σιγουρα παρολο που δεν κοκκινιζει θα εχει πεσει η αποδοση της. πιστευεις οτι θα χρειαζεται αλλαγή? σκεφτομαι να της δωσω 2200 βολτ για να δωσει παραπανω βατ. θα κρατησει λες μετα η θα την παρω στο χερι? τα datasheet της λενε οτι αντεχει συνεχη λειτουργεια κατω απο 1600 βολτ. παντως πολυ καλη λαμπα. παλια δουλευα στην θεση της μια 4-400 και μετα μια 4-250 και ειχα πολλα προβληματα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Να και το τροφοδοτικό από το κάτω μέρος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μου είπατε να βάλω κανονικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς 470μF στα 400V ή να βάλω ηλεκτρολογικούς 100+100μF

----------


## lynx

@itta-vitta πσσσσ....τεραστιοι οι διοδοι!   :Shocked:  στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν θα σε εξηπηρετουσαν
schottky διοδακια?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## itta-vitta

Μιά που τα βρήκα φτηνά έβαλα απ' αυτά. Βολεύουν πιο πολύ και από πλευράς κατασκευής. Τα άλλα (ΒΥ127 ή ΙΝ4007) είναι πιο μικρά και δεν βολεύουν τόσο.

----------


## lynx

τι rating εχουν και ποσο φθηνα τα βρηκες??

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση. Για μετασχηματιστή διαμόρφωσης τί επιλογές υπάρχουν? Θα πρέπει να τον ζητήσω συγκεκριμένα με κάποια στοιχεία ή μπορεί και κάποιος γενικής χρήσης να είναι κατάλληλος? Π.χ. για εξομάλυνση χρησιμοποιούσαμε μπάλαστ λαμπών φθορισμού!!! Φαντάζομαι ότι μετασχηματιστές τηλεφωνίες (δεν εννοώ τις μινιατούρες σε μόντεμ) δεν είναι κατάλληλοι λόγω του σχετικά μεγάλου ρεύματος ανόδου (μέχρι 250ma)!!!

Στο τροφοδοτικό οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί δείχνουν μικρότερης χωρητικότητας από 470μF. Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα τους 100+100μF, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι απαιτείται να τοποθετηθούν σε σειρά πάνω από 450V και επομένως τοποθετούνται σε δακτυλίδια με μόνωση. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια δεν συνίσταται το ανοικτό σασσί αφού φέρουν τάση στη μεταλλική επιφάνειά τους. Δεν απαιτείται μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα για καλύτερη εξομάλυνση σε στάδια εξόδου. Π.χ. έχω παρατηρήσει και σε μεγάλες επαγγελματικές παντόφλες ότι χρησιμοποιούνται 'μικροί' πυκνωτές παρά τα μεγάλα ρεύματα του παραλληλισμού λαμπών εξόδου...!!!

Στα μακρά (LW) το πρόβλημα είναι όντως η πολύ μεγάλη κεραία και ο σχετικά υψηλός επηρεασμός από γήινες άσχετες δραστηριότητες (μέχρι και αυτοκίνητα). Βέβαια υπάρχουν τρόποι εξουδετέρωσης ως ένα βαθμό... Πάντως πολύ πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησαν στην αγορά μέσω πολυκαταστήματος κάποιοι δέκτες LW/FM και αναρωτιόμουν ποιός θα τους επέλεγε. Και εδώ απαιτείται ο γνωστός φερίτης με το σύρμα των δεκτών AM αλλά όπως και να έχει προσθέτει διάσταση σε ένα δέκτη που ουσιαστικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο στα FM!!!

Πάντως οι χαμηλές συχνότητες... άλλη χάρη. Και όσοι δεν βγάινουν στα AM μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν τη μπάντα των 160Μ, που είναι η προέκταση των μεσαίων και επομένως τα χαρηλτηριστικά διάδοσης είναι αντίστοιχα...


Χαιρετισμούς,
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Για μ/σ διαμορφώσεως καλό είναι να πάρεις έναν με λήψεις όπως έχω εγώ, που τον έχω σε ξεχωριστό γιατί μπορεί να "αρπάξει" ραδιοσυχνότητα, με τις παρακάτω τιμές για τις πιο γνωστές λυχνίες, για διαμόρφωση από άνοδο.
ελ34, 6λ6 : 5κω
6146 : 3,3 κω
807 : 5κω
2ε22 : 7,5 κω
2Χ6146 :2,5 κω
2Χ807 : 3κω
ελ509-519 : 2,5κω
811 : 9κω
813 10,5κω
Αυτός που έχω εγώ είναι 250 βατ.
Τα μπαλάστ είναι καλύτερα από τους μ/σ τσοκ 10 - 15 Η. Βάλε μπαλάστ 120 βατ που είναι σαν μετασχηματιστές. Οι φωτογαφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος μου ο Σαρακηνός είναι παλιές. Εχω αλλάξει το τσοκ 15Η/350 ma στην υψηλή και έχω βάλει μπαλαστ 120 βατ. θα δω μήπως έχω τη φωτογραφία στο σκληρό να την ανεβάσω.
Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί όντως είναι 470μΦ/400 βολτ, νέας γεννιάς. Γι αυτό είναι πιο μικροί στο μέγεθος. Όταν τους είχα βάλει φοβόμουν λιγό, αλλά δουλεύουν πολύ καλά. Ούτε ζεσταίνονται ούτε θόρυβο βγάζουν. Φορητό ραδιόφωνο, το βάζω δίπλα στο μηχάνημα και το σήμα ακούγεται πεντακάθαρο.
 Τα διοδάκια δεν θυμάμαι πόσο τα είχα πάρει γιατί τα είχα αγοράσει με άλλα υλικά. Νομίζω 0,20 ευρώ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Οι φωτογραφίες του Νίκου του Σαρακηνού, νομίζω είναι καλύτερες.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Σε ό,τι αφορά τους διαμορφωτές, να πούμε ότι τα ΚΩ του τυλίγματος που συνδέεται με το ανοδικό ρεύμα (για διαμόρφωση από άνοδο) βρίσκονται από διαίρεση της ανοδικής υπό φορτίο τάσεως (V) δια του αντιστοιχου ρεύματος (mA) στο συντονισμό. Για το δεύτερο τύλιγμα σε Ω, τούτο εξαρτάται από τα Ω της εξόδου του χρησιμοποιούμενου ενισχυτή.
Παλιά, χρησιμοποιούσαμε διόδους ΒΥ127 αλλά τώρα υπάρχουν δίοδοι πολύ καλύτεροι και με μεγαλύτερες αντοχες σε τάσεις και εντάσεις. Αυτές που έχει ο Ηλίας, και χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ, είναι οι Ρ600Μ και είναι πολύ μεγάλης αντοχής, ιδίως αν βάλει κανείς δύο εν σειρά. Παλιά, χρησιμοποιούσα στην ανόρθωση τσοκ 15Η στα αντίστοιχα mA, αλλά μία εντελώς ανέξοδη λύση είναι να βάλει κανείς βαττική αντίσταση (100-120Ω) στη θέση του τσοκ ή του μπάλαστ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη, στο δεύτερο τόμο του ο Τριλιανός πρέπει να γράφει για τον υπολογισμό των μ/σ. Τα έχω διαβασμένα παλιά και δεν θυμάμαι καλά. Τις τιμές τις πήρα από τις κατασκευές, όπως θα κατάλαβες. 
Τα "στεφάνια" του μ/σ  φαίνονται καλά σ΄αυτές τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ηλία, δυστυχώς, ο Τριλιανός στο β' τόμο του δεν αναφέρει ιδιαίτερα πράγματα για κατασκευές μετασχηματιστών και διαμορφωτών, εκτός από τον υπολογισμό της ισχύος Ρ ως συνάρτηση της διατομής S του πυρήνα και το λόγο μετασχηματισμού n. Όμως για το βασικότερο, που είναι ο υπολογισμός του αριθμού των σπειρών Ν1 και Ν2 και για το πως βρίσκουμε τα ΚΩ που μας χρειάζονται δεν αναφέρει, διότι θα αναφερθούν σε τρίτο τόμο, ο οποίος δυστυχώς για εμάς τους ερασιτέχνες δεν εξεδόθη. Έχω βρει το πλήρες τυπολόγιο για την κατασκευή μετασχηματιστών τροφοδοσίας αλλά για διαμορφωτές δεν έχω βρει κάτι ανάλογο. Μία ιδεα είναι να μετατρέψουμε τα ΚΩ και τα Ω του διαμορφωτή σε αντίστοιχα V και να τυλίξουμε τον αντίστοιχο μετασχηματιστή αλλά οι διαμορφωτές θέλουν, απ'ο,τι ξέρω, ειδικό τύλιγμα για να αποδίδουν οι ακουστικές συχνότητες.Αν προσέξεις στις κατασκευές του Τριλιανού θα δεις ότι χοντρικά τα ΚΩ των διαμορφωτών προκύπτουν από το πηλίκο που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου. Να ανφέρω επίσης ότι βλέπω καθαρά τα "στεφάνια" στο μετασχηματιστή αλλά εδώ τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα τέτοια δεν βάζει κανείς κατασκευαστής μετασχηματιστών. Αλήθεια σε τί χρησιμεύουν αφού ο Μετ/στής είναι είδη δεμένος με βίδες σε ό,τι αφορά τον πυρήνα?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!!!

Εγώ συνήθιζα τις BY255 αρκετά πιό σκληρές από τις BY127.

Για μπάλαστ απλά φθορισμού, δεν είχα συναντήσει αυτά τύπου Μ/Σ. Είχα όμως και κάποια της Philips τα οποία δουλεύουν με την αρχή των συζευμένων πηνίων και χρησιμοποιούνται για να τροφοδοτήσουν ταυτόχρονα δύο λάμπες φθορισμού. Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω διαρρέονται από αντίθετα (αλληλοεξουδετερώσιμα) ρεύματα με αποτέλεσμα (πιθανά) να εξαφανίζεται ο επαγωγικός χαρακτήρας τους (οπότε δεν απαιτείται πυκνωτής αντιστάθμισης του επαγωγικού φορτίου). Τελικά δεν τα αξιοποίησα! Καμμία ιδέα?

Τα 250W του Μ/Σ διαμόρφωσης που ανέφερες είναι ακουστικά δηλ. για σύνδεση ακουστικού ενισχυτή 250W στην είσοδο της διαμόρφωσης?

Πολύ ωραίοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές (μέγεθος/χωρητικότητα) της κατασκευής σου Ηλία. Αναρωτιέμαι μπορεί κανείς να βρεις έστω τους παλιούς μεταλλικούς (TESLA θεωρούνταν κορυφή, παρόλα αυτά χρησιμοποιούσα τους Γερμανικούς: πιό λεπτοί και ψηλοί). Δεν ξέρω αν το μηχάνημα είναι καλό να μπαίνει σε λειτουργία πού και πού να κινούνται τα λάδια στους πυκνωτές γιατί μετά από 20 χρόνια θα έχουν γίνει γρασσόλαδο!!! Εντάξει, κατα καιρούς έκανα κάποια φρεσκαρίσματα (λειτουργία)!!! Πάντως θυμάμαι και κάτι πυκνωτές 'γαϊδούρια' που νομίζω ήταν για... πλυντήρια διαμέτρου δύο φορές κουτιού αναψυκτικού που κάποιοι διατείνονταν ότι τα χρησιμοποιούσαν!!! Δεν γνωρίζω τα χαρακτηριστικά τους...!!!

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## Giannis511

Ηλία πόσο κόστισαν περίπου οι μετασχηματιστές?
Τους παράγγειλες ή ήταν έτοιμοι?.....

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχω μερικούς Τέσλα 100+100 και 50+50, παλιούς. Βιδωτούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς έχει και ο Μανιάτης - Ράδιο 741, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι μάρκα είναι. Έχω και μερικούς νέας γεννιάς 570μΦ/450ν της samsung. Πολύ καλά κομμάτια. Τους πήρα γιατί έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω το λίνεαρ 400 βατ με τις 2Χ811 (έχω  ανεβάσει το σχέδιο), στα 1500 βολτ. Να δούμε πότε.
 Τους μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας τους παίρνω από ένα φίλο από την Ξάνθη. Διαμορφώσεως δεν κατασκευάζει γιατί δεν έχει  στοιχεία.
Τον διαμορφώσεως τον πήρα από την Αθήνα από κάποιον Παπαντωνίου από τα Πετράλωνα. Τον γνωρίζουν πολλά παιδιά από το σάιτ.

----------


## ReFas

Συναδελφε, χωρις να θελω να σε στεναχωρησω μη περιμενεις 400βαττ απο 2χ811 σε λινεαρ ΑΜ.
Αυτο το νουμερο ισχυος που δινοταν παλια στην Αμερικη σε διαφορα λινεαρ σαν PEP (Peak Envelope Power) αφορουσε την ισχυς εισοδου στην ανοδο στην κορυφη του σηματος (Ταση τροφοδοσιας επι ρευμα ανοδου στην κορυφη)

(Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος νομιζω οτι μεχρι καποια χρονια το οριο ηταν, στην Αμερικη, τα 1000βαττ εισοδος.
αυτο εχει αλαξει απο οσο ξερω τωρα και ειναι τα 1500PEP στην εξοδο.)

Για την 811 η ισχυς εξοδου ειναι 160watt(PEP) σε Icas η 120 σε σενεχη λειτουργια.
Για λινεαρ σε ΑΜ σημα υπολογισε το 1/4 αυτης της ισχυος δηλαδη για 2 λαμπες (160/4)*2=80βαττ η 60 για συνεχη λειτουργια.
Αυτα εφοσον εχεις 100% διαμορφωση απο πισω, αν εχεις μικροτερο ποσοστο μπορεις να ανεβασεις ισχυ.
Παντως αν εχεις τα υλικα καλο ειναι να το κατασκευασεις εστω και για πειραματισμο, ειναι ωραια φαση και θα δεις διαφορα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το ξέρω. Δεν περιμένω να βγάλει ότι λένε τα βιβλία. Στο ράδιο αματερ - χάντμπουκ ανάλογη κατασκευή την παρουσιάζουν σαν 1/2 ΚW ισχύος. Τα υλικά τα έχω. Αυτό που δεν έχω είναι ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος. Βασικά αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει είναι η ενισχυση διαμορφωμένου σήματος, για να αποφύγω τους μεγάλους ενισχυτές, μεγάλους μ/σ διαμορφώσεως, τροφοδοτικά κλπ. Στις δοκιμές θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω τα μέγιστα. Παλιά (1982-1985) δούλευα μια 250ΤΗ με οδήγηση από κάθοδο στα 3000 βολτ.
Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή σου.

----------


## ReFas

Ok . Παντως σωστα τα λενε τα βιβλια απλα αναφερονατι σε SSB διαμορφωση,δεν το διευκρινιζουν σωστα.
Ειναι σαν τους πομποδεκτες HF που βγαζουν 100Watt σε SSB αλλα αν θες να μιλησεις αλφα μαικ πρεπει να βαλεις περιπου 25 βαττ καριερ.
Δοκιμασε το θα το διασκεδασεις πιστευω.

----------


## radioamateur

Πάντα τελειομανής ο itta-vitta στις κατασκευές του!!!Το ISO πρέπει να σου απονεμηθεί...

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

οι 13αρες μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Βαγγέλη Κιλοβατικέ,
μας την "άναψες" με τις 813!!!!!!!!! Θα έλεγα να έκανες ένα νέο θέμα στο "Παρουσίαση κατασκευών". Μόνο λίγο μεγαλύτερες να ήταν οι φωτογραφίες, να μπορούσαμε να δούμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Είναι δύο ξεχωριστές κατασκευές?? Το λέω γιατί  βλέπω διαφορετικά πράγματα μεταξύ 1ης και 3ης φωτογραφίας (Μήπως πομπός και τελικός ενισχυτής αντίστοιχα????). Αν έχεις σχέδιο διαθέσιμο, ανέβασέ το, να το δούμε.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κιλοβατικέ,

ενώ είσαι υπέρ του 'όλα στο MAXimum' οι φωτό είναι στο MINimum και έτσι δεν μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε αν είναι 813 ή 6V6. 

Οι φωτό του Ηλία ήταν πολύ καλές και πλήρεις, μπορούσες να διακρίνεις και στοιχεία της κατασκευής. Αν μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο...

Καλές εκπομπές
Γιώργος

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

Όπως  καταλάβατε είναι  πλήρες  πομπός  και τελικός ενισχυτής διαμόρφωσης
Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες  τις έχω μεγάλες  σε μεγαμπαιτ  
Όσο για σχέδια υπάρχουν πολλά

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

Το καινούργιο μου απόκτημα  GU81M

----------


## phoenix_2007

Θυμίζει κάπως την 833. Άντε και καλές εκπομπές...

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

Αυτή την στιγμή κατασκευάζω  την οδήγηση της  GU81M
Αποτελείτε από 1 στάδιο το PLL του φίλου μας του τζίτζικα  2 στάδιο el84 και 3 στάδιο el504. ευχαριστώ τον τζίτζικα για το σχέδιο του pll
Πάρτε μια γεύση

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα σε ολους.στο πηνειο εξοδο μπορω να βαλω μονοκλονο καλωδιο ηλεκτρολογικο 1 χιλιοστου αντι εμαγιε επειδη δεν δινουνε τοσα μετρα

----------


## jeik

Παιδια  εχω  μια  ΤΗ 250  καινουρια  στο  κουτι  της  τι  μπορω  να  κατασκευασω ?

----------


## jeik

Την  εψαχνε  ενας  φιλος  παλια  για  τα  βραχεα  και  μετα  απο  πολλα  χρονια  επεσε  μια  στα  χερια  μου  και  μολις  την  ειδα  επαθα ! Ειναι  πολυ  ομορφη  και  διαβασα  οτι  κανει  και  για  ακουστικο  ενισχυτη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε Ήτα-Βήτα δεν μας ξαναστέλνεις την επίμαχη φωτογραφία του μηχανήματος που διαγράφηκε (αυτή με την 829) να θαυμάσουμε τα έργα σου και εμείς που δεν προλάβαμε; Μετά αν θέλεις διάγραψέ την (αν είσαι κοντά στο όριο του όγκου των αρχείων σου).

----------

